# If you had a chance to go back



## EqualReaction (Sep 13, 2018)

If you could go back in time before you joined the military what would have you done differently? You get to keep all of the knowledge of the service that you have served. I would go back and meet my wife sooner, and then go join the Army under an 18xray contract rather than going in the Navy with a BUD/s contract.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 13, 2018)

I loved my major, but I would have majored in something else.  I would have taken college more seriously, and I would have joined the service earlier.  

I am glad I did not meet my wife earlier.  We were 30 when we met; any earlier and I was still banging anything that wasn't tied down.  I was a naughty boy.  I matured quite a bit by the time I met my wife.

Most importantly, I would have taken the time to listen to my older relatives, because they are all gone now, and with them a good bit of family history.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 13, 2018)

I would have been a history teacher rather than my chosen profession.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 13, 2018)

Maybe personally pulled the trigger on Bin Laden back in the 90,'s? 

Honestly nothing. I was a senior in high school when 9/11 happened. So, I got to have my fun while knowing I was depped in under a 0300 contract.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 13, 2018)

Three hots and a cot...played harder and wouldn't change a thing...


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 13, 2018)

Medic instead of 11B. I’m proud of what I did but medics better fits my personality.


----------



## ATC87 (Sep 13, 2018)

I wouldn't change a thing. If I had avoided injures as a teenager though I would have enlisted into the CCT pipeline but in the end I most likely never would have met my life and have my beautiful little girl. Needed waivers to enlist as ATC and always struggled with the running because my knee would barely hold up. Sometimes not being able to follow a dream can lead to something even greater.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 13, 2018)

Nothing. I was lucky enough to find my calling at 19, as a Soldier and Lifer and have no regrets. The Army was very good to me.


----------



## EqualReaction (Sep 13, 2018)

ATC87 said:


> I wouldn't change a thing. If I had avoided injures as a teenager though I would have enlisted into the CCT pipeline but in the end I most likely never would have met my life and have my beautiful little girl. Needed waivers to enlist as ATC and always struggled with the running because my knee would barely hold up. Sometimes not being able to follow a dream can lead to something even greater.


I hear you man. I was devastated when I got hurt in the SEAL pipeline, and even more when my mom got cancer. If it didn't happen the way it did, then I would've never met my awesome wife. So sometimes terrible situations bring out great things.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2018)

Nothing. If you play this shoulda', coulda', woulda' game it invalidates your wife and children. The "butterfly effect" and all changing your options later on down the road. Would I have loved to do some things different? Sure, but guys that want to go back being 18 and making changes...that kind of craps on your family. I'll never understand that.

Whatever bad choices I've made, I stand behind them. They've made me who I am.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 13, 2018)

AWP said:


> Nothing. If you play this shoulda', coulda', woulda' game it invalidates your wife and children. The "butterfly effect" and all changing your options later on down the road. Would I have loved to do some things different? Sure, but guys that want to go back being 18 and making changes...that kind of craps on your family. I'll never understand that.
> 
> Whatever bad choices I've made, I stand behind them. They've made me who I am.


Totally agree. The one piece of advice I would give anyone is to always surround yourself with good people. You'll not have too many regrets.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 13, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Totally agree. The one piece of advice I would give anyone is to always surround yourself with good people. You'll not have too many regrets.



You are the company you keep.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hookers and cocaine?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have no issues admitting things could be better if I knew then what I know now.  I'd definitely go in the Air Force, guessing SOWT.  I'd get a degree in Meteorology and retire then work for The Weather Channel and be like Jim Cantore.....or even the nerd driving the vehicle and working the gadgets to get the CanMan to the Crisis......besides....chicks dig weather guys right?!??!?!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 15, 2018)

Awesome question! I had to get a waiver to get in, so airborne and 18x, Opt. 40 was out of the question....until later I learned you can still get aairborne with a medical waiver...just another piece of paperwork the recruiter doesn't want to do... *I would punch my POG recruiter, while wearing a ski mask, in a dark parking lot. *

I would cuss out more people who looked down on combat arms. Why the fuck are you in the military??! What do you think the camouflage uniform is about?!

I would have not married my ex wife at 20 a few months after joining, but like has been said above, I have kids out of the deal and I realy like my kids sooooooo....I probably would have still got married, I knew it was going to be a pain in the ass.

Joined anyway, went to mech infantry unit, got to meet haji, used up all the GI Bill. It is what it is, I used to be upset about it knowing what I know now but you can't dwell to much on the past.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 15, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hookers and cocaine?



Guess that makes you the life of the party. 



BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Awesome question! I had to get a waiver to get in, so airborne and 18x, Opt. 40 was out of the question....until later I learned you can still get aairborne with a medical waiver...just another piece of paperwork the recruiter doesn't want to do... *I would punch my POG recruiter, while wearing a ski mask, in a dark parking lot. *
> 
> I would cuss out more people who looked down on combat arms. Why the fuck are you in the military??! What do you think the camouflage uniform is about?!
> 
> ...



TL;DR - You would have preferred to be in a real Infantryman unit; a Light unit.  

Judging by your crest, I'd assume you were with 1/5 Cav.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 15, 2018)

Nothing. I've had a pretty exciting life. Now I watch my dog have an exciting life. He runs fast, he lives hard. We just got a GoPro harness for him so we can watch videos of his exciting life. 

I may get a GoPro harness for @SpongeBob*24 so I can watch him predict the weather.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 15, 2018)

Look forward, not back. The past makes us who we are. Apply the lessons you learned and drive on.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Even though I'm broken and all the shit I've gone through; wouldn't have changed a thing.  Well except for banging that stalker shack rat... the third or fourth time.  Like many have said, without the choices made, I wouldn't have the life I have now.  Including my wife and kids.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 16, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> Judging by your crest, I'd assume you were with 1/5 Cav.



Yup! Or 2/5! 

No, it was 1/5.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2018)

Nothing. I joined the Army at 17 (DEP), in 93, graduated and went active till 99. Met Kim and had 13 great, a few tough years. We loved each other. I lost her in the ICU in 2013, many of you know, most don't. 

Met Maria a few years after loosing Kim, thought I was not ready, figured I'd try a date, I will marry my queen next year.

Been a paramedic for near 20 years, was an urban search and rescue medic, SWAT medic, instructor. Now, I just go to work, do my job, try not to fuck up and go home so I can see Maria.

Life ain't easy. Sometimes, it God damn, down right sucks but so far, it made me who I am. I would not change a thing.....


----------

